
BLM Triggers Thousands of Domain Registrations: What This Means - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/blm-triggers-thousands-of-domain-registrations-what-this-means-0z8w3us8
======
totetsu
This is why I turned on the "recently registered domain" filter in nextdns.

